# Late night treat



## hands (1/11/14)

cinnamon 22.5% [ diy cinnamon steeped in pg ] you could use cinnamon concentrate just lower the %
sweet 2.5%
bavarian cream 2.5%
whipped cream 1.9%
hazelnut 0.2%
double ry4 0.5%
fudge brownie 0.5%

pg 39% vg61% nic3%

i use lower nicotine at night and more in the mornings.
this is a lovely desert vape. for those who try this please share your thoughts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

